# Whole Chicken and Ribs at the Same time?



## jkbrooksj24 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey all. 

I am looking to do my first smoke (as soon as my damn smoker gets here).  I wanted to do ribs and chicken.  Can I smoke them at the same time since they require different temps to smoke at? 

Please share any thoughts.


----------



## gomez93 (Jan 7, 2014)

What kind of smoker? Many have hot and cool spots and you can take advantage of those. If you run 275° to 300° both will cook, the chicken skin will not be crispy but the meat will be fine. You will also have a little shorter cook time for chicken.
Don't let chicken juice drip on the ribs.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 7, 2014)

Not sure I understand the question, there are no "required" cooking temperatures for cooking ribs and or chicken or most anything BBQ

Preferences, however, do vary depending on what kind of pit you are cooking on.













Memweekend2010 (12).JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ Dec 9, 2012


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the fun.  I will assume you have seasoned your smoker and sealed every leak you can.  I always advise the same with this question.  Chicken leg quarters and maybe some burgers.  Easy and cheap.  I know!  I know!  You have been reading for weeks, now have your smoker, you are ready to get started and this idiot says chicken legs and burgers??  WHAT??  The first few smokes are about learning to control temps in YOUR smoker.  Each one can be different.  If that first smoke burns, the dog gets a good meal.  If it ain’t done, finish it in the oven.  Little money lost and with luck you still get a good meal.  *TEMP CONTROL!!* IS THE KEY!!  Have fun.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jkbrooksj24 (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a brinkman vertical charcoal smoker.  Good call on the chicken juice.  I have yet to use my smoker yet as I plan to cure it on Friday and then be smoking on saturday.


----------



## jkbrooksj24 (Jan 8, 2014)

I just want to keep the temps in the low and slow range for the best flavor and tenderness of meat.  I dont want to smoke the ribs at a higher temp and then use the 2-2-1 and over cook them.  Maybe I can use a tweener range of heat to cook both as I have not found the hot and cool spots in the smoker.

Thanks all for the help.


----------



## little smokey (Jan 8, 2014)

If you want both but you want low and slow for the Ribs, well go for the low and slow just take the chicken out once it has smoked enough say at about 1.5 - 2 hours (depending on size) and finish it in high heat to crisp the skin in the oven.  I would not want to hurt my ribs but at the same time I like crispy skin on my chicken.  If you don't care about crispy skin stick with 235-250 and remove the skin once cooked as it will most likely be rubbery.  I do that also when I plan on pulling the chicken meat into pulled chicken sandwiches mixed with BBQ sauce or when I am making smokey chicken salad and I don't use the skin.

Make sure you include some Q-view for those of us stuck at work.


----------



## venture (Jan 9, 2014)

Your ribs want a low and slow cook.

Many cook chix at high temps to avoid the rubber skin.  That can also be achieved with a reverse sear as described above.

If we are just going to make pulled chix meat for freezing and later use?  The skin is discarded anyway and lower temps work fine.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jkbrooksj24 (Jan 9, 2014)

I was planning on smoking the ribs with a mesquite wood as well.  How will that work with my whole chicken? 

Any thoughts?


----------

